# Sega Saturn models



## Magnus87 (Mar 4, 2018)

I have a Japanese Sega Saturn model 2 but its more yellow than white, I can retrobright it however I prefer to buy other case for the console. 
So, can I put the model 2  main board on an American Model 1 case or will I need a model 2?


----------



## tbb043 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just a guess (all I have is model 1), but I'd think a model 2 board needs a model 2 case. Just so everything lines up right.


----------

